# Sake



## mauijoe (Sep 9, 2009)

I thought that I would start this tread on SAKE. Mainly to show interest and get a feel of who might be interested.....and we'd go from there! Actually, I think I posted this in the wrong place w/o approval as a "topic" which really I was hoping as a "subject of interest" in fermenting ...."others."


----------



## St Allie (Sep 9, 2009)

Mauijoe?

In our files we recently had a very knowledgeable sake maker, he left his personal email on here.

We are predominantly a wine making forum.. so in general we stick to winemaking, ( with the odd foray into cider/beer/sake.)

Allie


----------



## mauijoe (Sep 9, 2009)

Oki-doki. Much appreciated!


----------



## BettyJ (Sep 10, 2009)

*Rice wine*

I would be interested in a rice wine recipe (made a small batch once and it wasn't so good..). Not ready to give up, though 

Really don't have access to the ingredients needed for Sake.


----------



## BettyJ (Sep 10, 2009)

*Recipe - feedback please?*

RICE WINE 

(Recipe modified for 5 gal)
10 lbs rice
10 lbs sugar (?white or brown cane sugar)
1 gallon white grape juice (from concentrate)
? ripe bananas
4 gallons water
16 tsp acid blend
4 tsp pectic enzyme
4 tsp yeast nutrient
2 tsp tannin
4 campden tab
3.5 tsp Amylase Enzyme powder
Yeast (?Champagne)


Day 1. Cook the rice in a large kettle (remember that rice expands as it cooks!) Allow the cooked rice to cool, this may take overnight, and it will probably fuse into a semi-solid mass by morning. 
Day 2. Chop and scoop the rice out of the kettle into a 5 gallon container such as a large crock or plastic fermentation container.
Pour in the grape juice. Add water to make about 2 gallons. Stir in the sugar (or add half the sugar now and then a couple of days later.) Crush the Camden tablets in a little water, stir them in, and let the whole works sit overnight. 


Day 3. Add the yeast, yeast energizer, pectic enzyme, acid blend, yeast nutrient and amylase enzyme. 

Day 4 and each day until Day 13. Stir the mixture once or twice a day. Allow the must to ferment for ten days. 

Day 14 – After ten days strain out the rice by filtering it through cheese cloth or a fine sieve. Rack the mixture into a 5 gallon glass or plastic carboy. Attach a fermentation airlock. Allow it to continue as a second fermentation for about ten more days.

Day 24. Rack it again to leave spent yeast and starches behind. 

Day 54 (One month later). Continue to rack at about one month intervals, as the dregs are left behind the wine should become crystal clear. to proceed until it has completely stopped. Ours takes about four months.

Syphon into bottles and label them. 

Like many white wines this rice wine is intended to be used young;
although it can be cellared, it doesn't improve particularly with age.


----------



## mauijoe (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello Betty J,

If you PM me I can will give you the info on Sake...read below.


[Mauijoe?

In our files we recently had a very knowledgeable sake maker, he left his personal email on here.

We are predominantly a wine making forum.. so in general we stick to winemaking, ( with the odd foray into cider/beer/sake.)]

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Sep 10, 2009)

Betty?

I recently tried to get hold of some amylase for a vegetable wine recipe, my HBS doesn't carry it because it has a shelf life of 6 months, has to be ordered specially.

not sure if you can get it where you are.

Allie


----------



## BettyJ (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Allie
I actually got some from EC Kraus when my family came down to visit last. 

They sell it for beer making, but didn't know that about the shelf life (I started keeping all of my wine ingredients in a smaller fridge for preserving them, which seems to help). Guess I have had it a month or so...
Thanks!
Betty


----------

